# Still Looking for Climber



## trioux (Oct 18, 2005)

Tree Service in Fl. still looking for exp. climber, good pay, good crew, steady work. Have bucket truck, chippers, grapple truck, dump truck, stump grinders, etc. Call me if interested. Tim, 386-405-4923.


----------

